# Leo morph help please(adult)



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)




----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

hypo.


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

just hypo?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

fionayee said:


> just hypo?


 
yep just hypo, why? what was you told it was?


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

Well,actually to be honest with you that leo is not mine.It's my friend's,he told me it was a albino and personally I ain't very good with the leo morphs yet since I've only had my leo for a month and I also wasn't convinced it was an albino because he kept his leo in an exo terra faunarium(18"x12"x6.5")and his leo's diet king mealworms only.It's been the leo's diet for 1 year for this one and he has another one that is 2 years.So he clearly did not do his research before purchasing his leopard gecko,currently this one is housed alone because his cousin took the other one to breed.So I just decided to have a go here,lots of good info available here,people are friendly too :2thumb:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

fionayee said:


> Well,actually to be honest with you that leo is not mine.It's my friend's,he told me it was a albino and personally I ain't very good with the leo morphs yet since I've only had my leo for a month and I also wasn't convinced it was an albino because he kept his leo in an exo terra faunarium(18"x12"x6.5")and his leo's diet king mealworms only.It's been the leo's diet for 1 year for this one and he has another one that is 2 years.So he clearly did not do his research before purchasing his leopard gecko,currently this one is housed alone because his cousin took the other one to breed.So I just decided to have a go here,lots of good info available here,people are friendly too :2thumb:


 
some people do use morio worms as a staple, but variety is always better, and thats definately not an albino of any strain, and not a sunglow either, just a bog basic hypo.


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

:lol2: defo not a Sunglow,but aren't morio worms fattening?I've read that they shouldn't be given as a staple.


----------



## Tempestas (Nov 25, 2009)

My guess would be a Hypo Het T_Albino, Before anyone starts yes I know you visually can't tell if a leo is a het but I would recommend the OP to buy a Visual T_Albino to breed to it to see if it proves out to be Het T_Albino.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

fionayee said:


> :lol2: defo not a Sunglow,but aren't morio worms fattening?I've read that they shouldn't be given as a staple.


 
they aren't really that fattening, most people tend to use crickets as a staple or mealworms, but some people do use morios, i would always recommend crickets or locusts over them though. 





Tempestas said:


> My guess would be a Hypo Het T_Albino, Before anyone starts yes I know you visually can't tell if a leo is a het but I would recommend the OP to buy a Visual T_Albino to breed to it to see if it proves out to be Het T_Albino.


 
you thinking that when it was sold they said het albino and all the person who bought it heard or understood the albino part? 
either way tremper albino is so common now i proved out 8 females to be het tremper albino last year, none were sold as having any hets, but so many people have them now, lots of people have hets that they didn't know about.


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

hypo or maybe hypo tangerine as it looks orangey at the top of tail.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

viperd said:


> hypo or maybe hypo tangerine as it looks orangey at the top of tail.


 
that wouldn't indicate tangerine, that would indicate carrot tail, however this isn't a hypo carrot tail as there is not enough orange on the tail to class it as such.


----------



## Tempestas (Nov 25, 2009)

NBLADE said:


> you thinking that when it was sold they said het albino and all the person who bought it heard or understood the albino part?
> either way tremper albino is so common now i proved out 8 females to be het tremper albino last year, none were sold as having any hets, but so many people have them now, lots of people have hets that they didn't know about.


I see what you mean NBlade it is a possibility that they did miss hear, I was testing the visual looks on the Hypo Het Albinos and 90% of the time you could see that there was slight differences in the way the geckos looked. 

To be honest with you the amount of leo's out there now I wouldn't be shocked if they all were het this and het that now. Even the "Normals" aren't even normal anymore.



NBLADE said:


> that wouldn't indicate tangerine, that would indicate carrot tail, however this isn't a hypo carrot tail as there is not enough orange on the tail to class it as such.


Agreed


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

Hey there, once again need help with a leo morph  this time my own


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

From the pics, I would go with Super hypo tangerine. Nice tang colour as well.


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

thanks for the reply :2thumb:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Super hypo tangerine and a really nice one!!


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

Thanks


----------

